# Ist die SPS die richtige Steuerung für meinen Anwendungsfall



## Reinke (9 Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute
bin das erste Mal in einem Forum.
Momentan tüftle ich eine neue Maschine aus, die zeitlich wiederholgenaue
Zyklen durchführen muß. Dabei soll die Dauer eines Eingangssignals übernommen werden, mit einem errechneten Wert multipliziert werden und exakt nach dieser Zeitspanne das erste Ausgangssignal folgen.
ein weiteres Ausgangssignal folgt wiederum nach Ablauf einer wie oben errechneten Zeit. 
Ich habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Steuerungen und Programmiersprachen, aber das soll sich ändern. Ich weiß nur das wir bislang oft einen Ausreißer bei dem Ablauf hatten, weil angeblich dann eine Zyklenzeit später das Ausgangssignal gesetzt wurde.
Deswegen frage ich ob eine SPS überhaupt die richtige Steuerung ist, oder ob man diese Aufgabenstellung mit Timern, oder anderen Bausteinen löst?
Viele Grüße Reinke


----------



## Ralle (9 Februar 2006)

Wahrscheinlich ist die Siemens-SPS nicht die richtige Wahl, es kommt auf deine Genauigkeitsanforderungen und deine Finanzen an. Eine superschnelle VIPA-Speed7 kommt mit wenig Progamm auf 1-2 ms Zykluszeit und ist ansonsten mit Siemenssoftware zu programmieren. Dazu kämen dann noch schnelle E/A-Baugruppen für den Speed-Bus. Es gibt auch Steuerungen, die mit verschiedenen Tasks arbeiten und schneller auf Ereignisse reagieren, Jetter wäre da zu nennen, diese würden deine Anforderungen eher erfüllen. Je nach Umfang des Programms und der anzusteuernden Hardware kommt für deine Aufgabe auch ein Mikrocontroller in Frage, z.Bsp. ein PIC. Dieser lohnt sich nur, wenn es um wenige Eingänge und wenige Ausgänge geht, die auch im TTL-Format genutzt werden können.

Die 313/314-CPU von Siemens wäre wohl auch noch eine Alternative, da sie schnelle Eingänge hat. Dazu mußt du mal bei Siemens das Datenblatt einsehen.

Zu 200-er von Siemens kann evtl. jemand anders etwas sagen, da ich die nicht groß kenne.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Februar 2006)

*Re: Ist die SPS die richtige Steuerung für meinen Anwendungs*

Hallo Reinke,



			
				Reinke schrieb:
			
		

> ...Momentan tüftle ich eine neue Maschine aus, die zeitlich wiederholgenaue Zyklen durchführen muß.


Könntest du das etwas genauer ausdrücken? Wie groß dürfen die Abweichungen maximal sein? Liegen sie im Bereich von us, ms, 10ms, 100ms ?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## reinke barkhoff (13 Februar 2006)

*an onkel dagobert*

Hallo,
wenn ich bei Geschwindigkeiten von 6m/min gleiche Abstände zwischen den aufeinanderfolgenden Bearbeitungen haben möchte sind das:
6000mm/min = 100mm/sec = 1mm/ 10ms.
Um akzeptabel zu sein wären 0,1 mm  super +- 0,1 halb so gut und mit +- 0,01 würde man glänzen. Daher denke ich 0,1ms Wiederholgenauigkeit wäre toll. Bedenke aber, die Wiederholgenauigkeit ist mein Problem, nicht die absolute Zeitspanne. Ob zwischen Ausgangssignal und Ausführung 0,1 oder 10 sec. vergehen ist egal, hauptsache es sind immer die gleichen Todzeiten.
Deshalb habe ich schon gedacht ob es nicht ebenso sinnvoll ist eine langsame Steuerung einzusetzen, aber da bin ich auch skeptisch.Das beste wäre wenn man stumpf nach Zeit arbeiten könnte. Das Erreichen ist ja schon mehrere Sekunden vorher bekannt.
Gruß Reinke


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Februar 2006)

*an reinke ;-)*

Hallo Reinke,

um es kurz zu machen, mit Standardperipherie einer SPS läßt sich dein Vorhaben vermutlich nicht umsetzen.
Natürlich gibt es mittels SPS aber auch Möglichkeiten, hochgenaue Positionier- oder Zeitsteuerungen oder Bewegungsabläufe zu realisieren. Dazu werden verschiedene Funktionsbaugruppen für spezielle Anwendungen angeboten (FM35? z.Bsp. für S7300). Suchbegriffe wie Positionieren, Bahnsteuerung, Achssteuerung, Nockensteuerung (elektr.) oder Fliegende Säge könnten dir weiterhelfen. Ich muss leider passen. Spezielle Antriebe und Sensoren sind dafür in den meisten Fällen notwendig, denke ich.

Falls sich jedoch jemand hier im Forum genauer mit so etwas auskennt, solltest du deine Problematik ganz genau beschreiben! Vielleicht ergibt sich dann auch eine ganz andere, billigere Möglichkeit zur Steuerung.
Oder lass dich direkt von Siemens-Fachleuten, Beckhoff etc. beraten.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2006)

"Eine superschnelle VIPA-Speed7"

Das ist natürlich keine SPS und weil Sie so schnell ist haben wir auch keine Abweichungen.

Es kommt nur darauf an wie man sein Programm aufbaut.
Das ist es egal ob SPS oder PC oder Microcontroler.


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2006)

@unregistriert

Kannst du bitte deine Sprüche allgemein verständlich halten. Was genau willst du uns denn nun sagen?

PS: Wenn du so genial programmierst, kannst du das sicher auch mit einem ABACUS lösen, alleine duch den Programmaufbau.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2006)

*@Ralle*

@Ralle was soll Dir das sagen ??????

Du bist doch ein erfahrener Benutzer also dann schreib nicht das die
Lösung eine VIPA SPS ist mehr soll Dir das nicht sagen.


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2006)

@unregistriert
Kann es sein, daß du bei Siemens dein Gehalt bekommst?  
Dazu paßt auch unregistriert .

Klar kommt es darauf an, wie genau Reinke das Ganze haben muß, da kommen schon mal viele SPS-Typen überhaupt nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2006)

*@Ralle*

Stimmt damit hast Du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
Aber ich mache ja keine Werbung für Siemens.
Schlage mich selber mit den Fehlern aus unserer Entwicklungsabteilung rum und den Beta-Tester für neue Step7 Versionen dürfen wir auch noch spielen.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2006)

Hallo, hier ist Reinke
ich hoffe das diese Nachricht jetzt auch für alle zu lesen ist.
Was ist eine VIPA Speed? ist das nur ein chip oder ein ganzer Computer?
Mir schwebt nur ein Kästchen in der Größe eines Klingeltrafos vor, viel mehr kann ich in meiner Maschine nicht unterbringen. Am liebsten wäre mir so eine Karte mit Steckplatz die so ein (Maschinen)-Bauer wie ich einfach umstecken kann wenn mal was kaputt ist. Am besten mit E-Prom das da auch kein Neunmalkluger irgendetwas dran rumprogrammieren kann.
Wer hilft mir.
Gruss an alle
Reinke


----------



## Longbow (14 Februar 2006)

Hallo

Wenn man auf die Wiederhohlgenauigkeit Wert legt, also einen geringen Jitter haben möchte ist eine unbelastete SIEMENS S7-318 2DP  sehr beeindruckend. Der Abstand zwischen zwei Peripheriedirektzugriffen kann da auf einen Jitter von unter 10 µs gebracht werden (eigene Messungen). Die Prozessalarmreaktionszeit ist zwar an sich nicht so berauschend aber sie liegt zwischen 500 und 700µs, wenn man noch schnellere Alarmmodule bekommt auch noch schneller.

Aber die CPU darf nicht belastet werden, also entweder nur OB1 oder nur OB40 und keine Online Funktionen (muss man ausprobieren, manche Sache sind unkritisch).
(Die 317 hat im allgemeinen deutlich mehr Jitter, hängt aber scheinbar von der Firmware ab)



VIPA SPEED7 z.B. 314ST (mit integrierter Peripherie)
Der Jitter ist nicht so klein wie bei einer 318 aber unter 100µs. Verträgt aber etwas mehr Online Funktionen. Dafür liegt die Prozessalarmreaktionszeit (integriert) bei 40 – 80µs (unbelastet).


Generell muss man bei solchen zeitlichen Anforderungen die Nebenbelastungen möglichst reduzieren.

Als Alternative gibt es von SIEMENS noch einen Boolean Processor FM 352-5. Der ist dann noch deutlich genauer aber eben auch deutlich eingeschränkt.

Wobei eine kleine µC Lösung wohl die kostengünstigste Lösung darstellt!

@Reinke

Speed7 (von Profichip) ist der Step7-Prozessor in einer VIPA SPS. 
Es wird aber in diesem Jahr noch ein SODIMM Modul mit dem Speed7 geben auf dem dann alles drauf ist. Siehe Messe Embedded world!

Alle anderen CPUs sind schon relativ groß.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Ralle (14 Februar 2006)

@Reinke
Also, wenn du nichts Anderes machen willst und es möglichst klein sein soll, dann schau dir mal die Mikroprozessoren an. Die gibts in breitem Sortiment, von 8 Bit bis 32 Bit, 8 Mhz bis 40 Mhz (so das Gängigste). Dazu bekommt man auch Entwicklungsboards oder Starterkits. Schau dir mal die Pic-Familie von Microchip (http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=64) oder die Atmel-Prozessoren (http://www.atmel.com/products/8051/) an. Einsteigerkits bietet meines Wissens u.a. Conrad an. Es gibt auch noch andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten z.Bsp. von Sorcus die MaxBox (http://www.sorcus.com/index_d.htm). Die ist klein, und rel. leicht programmierbar.

@unregistriert
 Ist ja nicht so, daß ich Siemens nicht leiden kann, programmier ja zeimlich viel darauf rum, aber es gibt ebend auch noch ein paar andere Leute, die eine SPS bauen können auch wenn sie sich zu Siemens kompatibel halten, der Wettbewerb hat bei Siemens schon einiges bewegt glaube ich.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2006)

@ Ralle

Stimmt und unter uns gesagt wir könnten auch noch etwas mehr Wettbewerb gebrauchen weil der ganze Automatisierungs (Kram) ist immer noch viel zu teuer egal ob VIPA,SIEMENS oder HELMHOLZ.

Gruß

Ein Siemensianer


----------

